# Need All purpose home PC (36k) urgent



## nomad_s (Sep 29, 2010)

Hi guys,

I'm planning to buy this system from SP Road, Bangalore within 3/4 days.
would love to hear from you soon.

1. What is the purpose of the computer? (Note: If you are planning to say multimedia, you will have to be more specific as all types of systems are capable of doing that)
A: Surfing, watching movies, a bit gaming too.

2. Are you open to alternate ideas/products giving similar better performance but offering more VFM/ sellers? If not- why?
A:Yes

3. What is your MAX budget?
A:36k, can increase 1/2 k but if it really worth.

4. Planning to overclock? 
A:No

5. Which OS are you planning to use?
A:win7

6. How much hard drive space is needed?
A: preferably 1TB

7. What resolution will the screen run at & whats the size of the screen you want?
A: Full HD & 22 inch or higher

8. How would you rate your hardware knowledge from the count of 1-10? (1 being the lowest, 5 being you are somewhat in sync with the current performers and 10 being the highest)
A:6

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler? 
A: No, by an assembler

10. When are you planning to buy the system?
A: Next 3/4 days

11. Are you one of the types looking out for "future proof" configurations?
A: Yeah, of course

12. Are there going to be any components that you don't want to include in this new rig? If yes, do mention.
A: I need everything

13. Which city do you live in and are you open to buying from shops from other city/states?
A: Bangalore, I'll buy from SP Road.

14. Mention any other points if deemed necessary
A: would like to know about a good wireless broadband router (budget extra)


After going through lots of pages of the forum I've tried to put a config. Please feel free to make changes and suggest better options.


Cabinet	        NZXT Gamma
Power supply	Gigabyte 80 Plus Active PFC 460W
Processor	        Athlon II X4 635 2.9GHz
Motherboard	Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H
RAM	                Kingston 2*2GB DDR3 1333MHz C9 VALUE
HardDisk	        Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 1TB
Monitor	        BenQ 22" G2220 FULL HD LCD Monitor
Graphics card      Sapphire HD5670 512MB GDDR5 Artic Cooling
Speaker	        Altec Lansing VS2421
UPS	                APC 550va
KB/Mouse	        Logitech Keyboard & Mouse
Optical drive	LG H55N

Will this overshoot my budget, if yes then how much? And how much a good wireless KB/Mouse will cost? will this affect gameplay? can 5670 handle games at decent resolution on Benq 2220 HD?

Sorry for asking so much. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Cool Buddy (Sep 29, 2010)

Here are the approximate prices:

Cabinet NZXT Gamma - *2.1k*
Power supply Gigabyte 80 Plus Active PFC 460W - *2k*
Processor Athlon II X4 635 2.9GHz - *4.6k*
Motherboard Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H - *4.5k*
RAM Kingston 2*2GB DDR3 1333MHz C9 VALUE - *4.6k*
HardDisk Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 1TB - *3.1k*
Monitor BenQ 22" G2220 FULL HD LCD Monitor - *7.6k*
Graphics card Sapphire HD5670 512MB GDDR5 Artic Cooling - *6k*
Speaker Altec Lansing VS2421 - Can't say
UPS APC 550va - *2k*
KB/Mouse Logitech Keyboard & Mouse (Wired) - *.7k*
Optical drive LG H55N - *1.1k*

Total - 38.3 + cost of speaker. Market price may be slightly lower.
To fit this config in your budget, reduce RAM to 2 GB or postpone the graphics card for now. buy them after AMD 6 series cards are launched. The motherboard will be able to handle full HD movies easily.

A wireless keyboard mouse will cost around 1.5k for a cheap but decent one.  you won't feel any difference in gameplay unless you are a hard core gamer. But your config is not a one for a hardcore gamer.


----------



## Piyush (Sep 29, 2010)

@nomad_s

ur rig is quite good
but few recommendations

1.u can add 2gb later

2.postpone ur gfx card (as said by cool buudy) bcoz prices are gonna drop soon

3.if gamma is unavailable then u can go for CM elite 310@1.5k or elite 335 @1.8k


----------



## nomad_s (Sep 29, 2010)

Hi, thanks for the reply.


@Cool Buddy
Though I'm not a hardcore gamer still I wanna play some latest games in decent resolution. Do u think 5670 on Benq 2220 HD can handle this? And when the AMD 6 series is going to be launched? how much difference would it make in the same price range like 5/6 k? I can wait if it really make some diff. Otherwise I'll buy evrythin in one shot. For the time being u hv any better option than 5670? Also suggest a wireless KB/Mouse model no with price.

@Piyush120290
How many default fans r thr in CM335? do i need to add more for better airflow? R u able to play any games on 880 board w/o gfx card?


----------



## Piyush (Sep 29, 2010)

nomad_s said:


> @Piyush120290
> How many default fans r thr in CM335? do i need to add more for better airflow? R u able to play any games on 880 board w/o gfx card?



335 comes with only one 120mm rear fan
and it does not have space for 120mm fan at side panel
one 120mm fan can be fix at the front

u should look out for NZXT gamma and if its not available then u can stretch ur budget a lil bit and go for elite 430 @ 2.6k

regarding motherboard...i am able to play all the latest games at medium-high settings in low resolution say 1024 * xxx
but u need to add a gfx card to play at higher resolution and settings


----------



## Cool Buddy (Sep 30, 2010)

5670 cannot handle full HD gaming, maybe at low settings it can, but that defeats the whole purpose of high res gaming. You should atleast get HD5770 @ 9k for that. waiting ma payoff well. I expect a 20-30% performance boost in the same price range (that's entirely my personal opinion). But prices are high at time of launch. So, say if it is launched in January, you might have to wait till March. Make your call.

If you don't want to wait that much, another option is GTS 250


----------



## abhi1301 (Sep 30, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> ^^start your own thread with pc build questionnaire template filled and remove your post from this one..


 

Roger that Boss, I had thought I'll take pointers from these existing threads and avoid one extra thread to the clutter However .......


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Sep 30, 2010)

nomad_s said:


> Hi, thanks for the reply.
> 
> 
> @Cool Buddy
> ...




forget 5670 and gaming on benq 22" at full HD. and amd 6 series will be costly.

i change the config a bit - 

Athlon II X3 435 @ 3.5k
Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H @ 4.5k
2GB DDR3 1333MHz @ 2.3k
Zotac GTX460 768MB @ 10.5k
WD 500GB blue @ 2k
LG H55N DVD @ 1k
Corsair VX450W @ 3.7k
CM elite 310 @ 1.5k
Benq G2220HD @ 7.5k
Logitech Keyboard & Mouse @ 0.7k
Creative SBS A200 @ 1.3k
APC 550va @ 2k

Total - 40.5k (just 2k more than initial 38.5k)

if total is high get 20" monitor and combine it with hd5770 or gts450 atleast.


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 30, 2010)

^^ that UPS will give 60sec backup.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Sep 30, 2010)

please suggest one then sammy.


----------



## nomad_s (Sep 30, 2010)

@ Jaskanwar singh

Nice config. but this emphasizes towards gaming more (gfx card @ 10.5k). As i told I am not into gaming till yet but wanna give it a try. How is GTS 250? How much better than 5670? Does it support CUDA? 

so suggest me a good UPS and wireless KB/Mouse..

Thanks


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 30, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> please suggest one then sammy.



its bigger brother 800Va will give 5-10min backup (cause 22" & GTX460 are power hungry)



nomad_s said:


> @ Jaskanwar singh
> 
> Nice config. but this emphasizes towards gaming more (gfx card @ 10.5k). As i told I am not into gaming till yet but wanna give it a try. How is GTS 250? How much better than 5670? Does it support CUDA?
> 
> ...



for a 22", GTX460 best (& safest) bet. else prepare yourself to upgrade your card next year or forget Full HD gaming after 2010.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Sep 30, 2010)

+1 for sam, you need ATLEAST gtx460 for 22". 
also you should not fix budget for individual components. get what suits you best.


----------



## Cilus (Sep 30, 2010)

GTS 250 is in the league of the old Knights. In their time, they were someone to be mentioned, but now they are just the shadows.
So better don't go for Nvidia 2XX series or ATI 4XXX series. Only look for Nvidia 4XX and ATI 5XXX series.
For a 22" monitor GTX 460 1 GB is a better and future proof solution. If you really don't want to spend that much of money, go for the 768 MB version of it.


----------



## nomad_s (Oct 1, 2010)

Hi guys,

Plz have a look on the price list I got from SP Road, Bangalore today.


Cabinet	 CM 430- *2.7*
Power supply	Corsair vx450- *3.3*
Processor	 Athlon II X4 635 2.9GHz- *4.4* (am not sure whether 630 or 635)
Motherboard	Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H- *5.9* ???
RAM	 Kingston 2*2GB DDR3 1333MHz C9 VALUE- *2*2000*  (Possible? or ddr2?)
HardDisk	 Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 1TB- *2.7* 
Monitor	 BenQ 22" G2220 FULL HD LCD Monitor- *Not available*
Graphics card Sapphire HD5670 512MB GDDR5 Artic Cooling- *5.0*
Speaker	 Altec Lansing VS2421- *2.2*
UPS	 APC 650va- *2.7*
KB/Mouse	 Logitech Keyboard & Mouse- *0.6*
Optical drive	LG H55N- *0.9*

The biggest disappointment was Benq G2220HD is not available. Instead the shop guy gave the price of E2220HD-9.3 k and G2420HD-11.4 k.

Also Gigabyte 785GMT-US2H is 5.05 k. So do u guys think these are the best price??
If not plz suggest how to go about the monitor and motherboard.


Thanks


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 1, 2010)

the processor is X4 639. cause X4 635 still priced high.

the motherboard is costly. should cost 4.5k

ram pricing is killer is its DDR3.

Monitor again is priced high. should be in 8.*k range.

lastly are these prices inclusive of tax?


----------



## Cool Buddy (Oct 2, 2010)

Most probably these prices do not include tax, still they are good enough, especially HDD. Processor is definitely X4 630 & not 635 (not Sam's typo either )

The motherboard is most probably 880GM*A* UD2H, check properly. GMA has USB 3.0 & SATA 6Gbps.
Except the monitor, rest are all good


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 2, 2010)

oops. yes it was a typo. i typed from mobile. so mistyped.

but looking at the 785G price, the board can turn out to be 880GM & not the "A" sufficed one.


----------



## nomad_s (Oct 10, 2010)

I've another query. I wanna install windows 2000 server and win7 ultimate, both. can it be done in dual boot mode? provided win2000 should be installed first..? If i buy two HDDs and install both in different HDD, would i be able to select the operating system at boot up?

thanks


----------



## nomad_s (Oct 15, 2010)

BUMPPP !!!

Hay guys, this is my last invitation for your suggestions as I'm going to buy my system tomorrow (holiday . Plz tell me wheather I can select the HDD to boot from as I'm going to install both Win7 and WinServer 2000 on two diff hard drives?

I finally zeroed on this config

*CM elite 430
 Corsair VX450
 Gigabyte GA 880-GM UD2H (depend on availability and pricing)
 Athlon II X4 635
 Kingston 2*2 gb ddr3 1333 Mhz
 Sapphire HD 5670 512 mb
 Seagate 1TB 7200 rpm HDD + WD 500 gb green/blue *(suggest!)
*LG DVD drive
 Benq G2220HD *(depends on availability, if not should I go for AOC?)
*Logitech wireless KB/Mouse* (Plz suggest the model no)
*Zebronics ZEB-7000R 5.1 Speakers* (I already have Altec Lancing VS2421 connected to my TV, so I'll swap it with my system. Is ZEB-7000R a good choice for TV? Plz Suggest)
*APC UPS *(plz suggest one model which supports Active PFC of PSU)

Waiting for your Final suggestions and last thoughts...

And THANX to you ALL


----------



## pegasus (Oct 15, 2010)

> Here is a config i had for a friend's gaming rig in approx 30K-35K
> As buying good gfx card, he prefer motherboard without onboard graphics and ATX.
> 
> X4 635 - 5K approx (also had X2 550 BE in mind but new batches mostly don't unlock succesfully i have heard)
> ...


Had posted this in another thread some days back.


----------



## vwad (Oct 15, 2010)

@nomad_s

You can go for MSI mobo 880GMA-E45 which is only Rs.300 more than Gigabyte one but has 850 south bridge chipset.


----------



## nomad_s (Oct 19, 2010)

Hi guys,

Finally I got my new system up and running on sunday. was too busy to post in the forum.

Here goes my config

Benq E2220HD @ 8.8k
CM 430 @ 2.6k
Corsair vx450 @ 3.3k
GB GA785GMT-US2H @ 4.6 k
Athlon II X4 635 @ 4.4k
Kingston 2*2 gb 1333 mhz @ 4.0k
Seagate 1 TB 7200 rpm @ 2.55k
Logitech wireless combo @ 1.05k
LG DVD RW @ 0.8k
Sapphire 5670 512 mb @ 4.8k
Microtek 800 VA UPS @ 2.45k
500gb WD green @ 1.7k
Zebronics 7000r 5.1 @ 2.6k

VAT @ 5% 2.2k
Total comes to =~46k 

I swap my Altec Lansing VS2421 which was attached to my TV with ZEB7000r and connected to my system. The experience is awesome. Threw my 4yrs laptop inside the cupboard..

What do u think guys ? The price is ok or could be lower? Is my rig underpowered in terms of Processor??


----------



## Piyush (Oct 19, 2010)

congrats
nice pricing


----------



## ssb1551 (Oct 20, 2010)

nomad_s said:


> Corsair vx450 @ 3.3k
> Athlon II X4 635 @ 4.4k
> Kingston 2*2 gb 1333 mhz @ 4.0k
> Seagate 1 TB 7200 rpm @ 2.55k
> ...



Thats a SWEET deal!!Where r buying the stuffs from?Local retailers or online shops?
Last month I got Athlon II X4 635 for 5.4k(inc VAT) n 2 months b4 tht I got Seagate 1 TB for 3.5k(inc VAT) but u r really getting it cheap!!Plz lemme know where r u buying the products from!!


----------



## nomad_s (Oct 20, 2010)

I got them from SP Road, Bangalore. Shop name is Sangam computers, but you need to dig at other places also before zeroing.


----------

